# 20 April 2017 Terrorist attack in Paris



## jollyjacktar (20 Apr 2017)

Another one boys.



> 'I want to kill police': Terrorist's boast before shooting dead a police officer and wounding two others in AK-47 ambush on the Champs Elysees before he is killed - as French Presidential candidates debate nearby just days before election
> One policeman has been killed this evening after being 'targeted' on the Champs Elysees in central Paris
> The attacker was eventually shot dead after French police officers rushed to the scene on Thursday evening
> The fatal shooting on the world famous avenue took place as French presidential candidates debated nearby
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (21 Apr 2017)

Things like this will really give the "Front National" and Marnine Le Pen a huge boost in the elections. Maybe not enough to win outright, but strengthen the "Front National" at home and bolster nationalist parties across Europe.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Apr 2017)

I tend to believe that these renewed attacks are indeed swinging voters in her direction.  It would not surprise me to see her win.


----------

